
We Need Medium's Editor, Not Medium - danielrm26
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/we-need-mediums-editor-not-medium/
======
blcArmadillo
It would be nice if some graphical examples (maybe gifs) of the Medium editor
were provided. As someone who hasn't published on Medium I'm not familiar with
its user experience. Googling didn't really turn up any results other than the
open source clone pointed out by nickjj.

~~~
nickjj
I updated the reply to include a link to a fully working demo.

~~~
blcArmadillo
Great, thanks! I also found this video on the about page of Medium to include
an example: [https://about.medium.com/](https://about.medium.com/).

------
nickjj
A Medium'ish open source editor does exist at
[https://github.com/yabwe/medium-editor](https://github.com/yabwe/medium-
editor). Almost 10k stars too.

You can demo it here: [https://yabwe.github.io/medium-
editor/demo.html](https://yabwe.github.io/medium-editor/demo.html)

~~~
danielrm26
Wonder if it does Wordpress integration.

~~~
joshmn
Wouldn't be terribly difficult to swap out one for the other. Getting the
UI/UX right would be something else, though.

------
macscam
It's funny because I feel kind of the opposite. If I post something on Medium
it's because I feel the name has some gravitas associated with it and I want
to take advantage of that.

But their editor is pretty primitive, if you ask me. It's got a sleek design,
but from what I've gathered is missing a lot of important functionality. Most
specifically, there isn't a good way to do code blocks or an ACE editor or
anything like that.

------
djmashko2
Couldn't disagree more. If I could easily edit somewhere else and paste into
Medium I would. For me, the main value in Medium is the follower model, easy
distribution, and great UX for reading articles.

